# Some new pics, "Buck City"



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

It has not even been a week since I changed sd cards, and to my surprise I have some really good pictures of the inventory!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

All I got to say buck is, if you dont get a wallhanger this year their is something the matter with you! I love seeing your pics though so keep posting them! :!


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

I know between myself, my dad, and my brother at least one of us better get a bign this year. I think our best shot besides the rut is the first week or so before their summer patterns start to change. 

I hope to get to our other farm this weekend, the cameras there have been out for two weeks. Although we don't seem to have as of a big concentration of bucks down there as we do in the pictures you have been seeing.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

haha that is funny though because last year i had pics of three really nice bucks on the land i hunt, i saw one of them ONCE. never did see big nice drop tine guy and had at least 10 pics of him, saw the 10 ptr once early bow, winded me and walked a circle around me. and never did see the the 10ptr. but then guess what, in season started seeing some smaller bucks i never got pics of...


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

very nice!!! some shooters for sure!!


----------



## ttomcik (Feb 9, 2007)

What cam do you have?


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

They are Wild Game Inovations the cammeras came in a two pack at Gander Mtn. for $199.00. I also have a $400 Leaf River that is not worth a crap.


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

nice pictures and cameras... I like how it give the air temp as well.


----------



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

Which wildgame camera?????

I went to their site and they 4 different models.

Thanks in advance for your response.

Rich


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Can I come hunt with you?? WOW!


----------

